# Mojave x Pastel



## woolerc01 (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm thinking about breeding Royals, not for a couple of years yet, but was wondering what would happen if I bred my Mojave male with a Pastel.
I've just been looking at different morphs and seen a Mojave Pastel which was stunning


----------



## CTO-Reptiles (Nov 7, 2006)

i think this is correct. 

normals,
mojaves,
pastels,
mojave pastels.


----------



## woolerc01 (Jan 4, 2009)

thanks, so has anybody an idea of the chances of getting each one? I'm guessing that there is only a small chance of me getting a cross between the two and I'm most likely to Mojave and Pastels


----------



## tricky (Sep 29, 2007)

25% pastave
25% pastel
25% mojave
25% normal


:2thumb:


----------



## woolerc01 (Jan 4, 2009)

is it really that simple then to get a cross between the two, because the Pastave's are pretty expensive snakes.
Also if I bred 2 mojave's would I have a 25% chance of get a super Mojave?
Cheers


----------



## tricky (Sep 29, 2007)

woolerc01 said:


> is it really that simple then to get a cross between the two, because the Pastave's are pretty expensive snakes.
> Also if I bred 2 mojave's would I have a 25% chance of get a super Mojave?
> Cheers


yup yup

i think pastaves must be expensive since theres not many about and obviously a double co-dom so good for breeding

yup, correct on super mojave


----------



## woolerc01 (Jan 4, 2009)

Cool, I'll defo be giving it a go in a couple of year or so then.
Cheers for yer help


----------



## Danny_mcr (Oct 22, 2008)

super mojave = BEL's if im right: victory:


----------



## woolerc01 (Jan 4, 2009)

sorry whats BEL?


----------



## Danny_mcr (Oct 22, 2008)

blue eyed leucistic: victory:


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

woolerc01 said:


> sorry whats BEL?


Blue eyed Leucistic.

Not everyone considers mojave x mojave to be a BEL, its not quite pure white but has a silver/greyish head.

I prefer supers mojo's to BEL's personally.


----------



## woolerc01 (Jan 4, 2009)

oh right, I could get quite a clutch then. Something to think about. Cheers


----------



## boaboy (Jan 1, 2006)

The percentage per clutch is just a guide, i had a pastel x mojave clutch 3 eggs 2 mojaves and 1 pastave, last year pastel x spider 7 eggs 5 bumblebees, 1 spider and a normal, this year mojave x mojave 5 eggs 3 BEL's, 1 mojave and 1 normal.


----------



## tricky (Sep 29, 2007)

boaboy said:


> The percentage per clutch is just a guide, i had a pastel x mojave clutch 3 eggs 2 mojaves and 1 pastave, last year pastel x spider 7 eggs 5 bumblebees, 1 spider and a normal, this year mojave x mojave 5 eggs 3 BEL's, 1 mojave and 1 normal.


 
is your name "Lucky" ? :lol2:


----------



## woolerc01 (Jan 4, 2009)

just what i was thinking, there not bad clutches


----------



## Danny_mcr (Oct 22, 2008)

tricky said:


> is your name "Lucky" ? :lol2:


 thats more than lucky: victory:


----------



## Love_snakes (Aug 12, 2007)

What would a super pastave look like?


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

Love_snakes said:


> What would a super pastave look like?


 
do you mean a super pastel mojave ???

it'd be a highly blushed, faded pastave...


----------



## woolerc01 (Jan 4, 2009)

any pics?


----------



## RipplySquirrel (Jul 21, 2009)

Danny_mcr said:


> blue eyed leucistic: victory:


this is correct  and if your sucsessful you can have my number and ill buy 4 from the clutch :lol2:


----------



## boaboy (Jan 1, 2006)

> is your name "Lucky


Ha Ha. Well i seem to get 1 Fantastic clutch a year, but have had some terrible ones too.


----------

